

Effects of Moderate-Intensity Endurance and High-Intensity Intermittent Training - b-man
http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/research-review/effects-of-moderate-intensity-endurance-and-high-intensity-intermittent-training-on-anaerobic-capacity-and-vo2-max.html

======
matrix
I am surprised to see a Lyle McDonald article on here. His stuff is always
well worth reading if you have any interest in nutrition and training.

The high-intensity training fad he refers to in this article is probably
better known to most people as 'crossfit'.

